# New Black Orcs



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Has anyone else seen the new Black orcs yet. They are Pretty cool. I especially love there shields.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Saw they, thinking about getting them. They turned out very good, especially
those cool shields. Something tells me that we'll see quite a lott of plastic
black orc bits used for 'Ard Boyz.


----------

